# Need formula recipe ASAP!



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I have two 15 day old pigeons that I have been hand-feeding. But I am running out of the Kaytee hand-feeding formula and we won't be able to town for a couple days so I need an emergency formula recipe. We have pigeon grain,millet.wheat germ oil,high protien dog food etc,that could be used in a recipe. Any ideas????


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

There is a recipe part way down this page with instructions and everything:
http://yengkypigeons.informe.com/baby-pigeon-food-dt7591.html
Look for the first post by Todd.

Here's another recipe that was posted on our forum a while back:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/macmilk-crop-milk-substitute-15236.html


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

At 15 days old, you can start giving them soaked peas, chick peas, etc. too


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

At 15 days old they should be being feed with grains by the parents. The pigeon milk may only last about 5-7 days after the babies hatched. So you know that they can eat seeds. You can try soak peas as sreeshs recommended.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Just soak some unsalted frozen peas & corn in some warm water and offer that to them in a small bowl. That's what I do. That age they will start eating it on their own, you may have to have feed a few first but, once they know its in the bowl they will eat it. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for your replys.......I made up a formula recipe myself and the babies love it! I have also been feeding them frozen thawed peas. Here's the recipe.....I'm going to list the ingredents I used and how I made it. You can of course adjust the measurements according to how much you need to make.

3/4 cup Pigeon grain (cracked corn,milo,wheat)
2/4 cup Split dried green peas
2/4 cup Rolled oats
2/4 cup Parakeet seed 
1/4 cup High protien dog food
1 cup chick starter
1 or 2 tsp of wheat germ oil

Mix everything together. Blend in a food processer or blender for about 2 minutes or more until everything is ground up into a wheat flour consistancy. Use less water than with the Kaytee formula,for instance,if you use one tablespoon of homemade formula,use one and a half tablespoons of water. The homemade formula is not as filling for the baby pigeons as the Kaytee formula is so you'll need to feed your babies more often. 
Hope you like this recipe!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Birds Forever said:


> Thank you for your replys.......I made up a formula recipe myself and the babies love it! I have also been feeding them frozen thawed peas. Here's the recipe.....I'm going to list the ingredents I used and how I made it. You can of course adjust the measurements according to how much you need to make.
> 
> 3/4 cup Pigeon grain (cracked corn,milo,wheat)
> 2/4 cup Split dried green peas
> ...


that is awsome.. your smart!..


----------

